# Virenbefall auf der Webseite



## crystalwater (20 Juni 2012)

Neulig habe ich von einem Kumpel erfahren, das seine Internetseite von einem Virus befallen ist, ich dachte da sofort an eine Internetseite, die ich im Internet fand. Ich teilte es meinem Kumpel mit. Ich sagte ihm, das sie einen Top Service zur Entfernung von Viren auf Internetseiten anbieten. Er war sehr begeistert. Nun ging er auch auf die Internetseite und laß sich die Informationen auf der Internetseite xxx durch. Er war sehr fasziniert von dem Service. Wer auch so ein Problem hat, dem empfehle ich die Internetseite
gruß

Crystalwater

[Modedit by Hippo: Du wirst hier doch keine Werbung machen wollen ...]


----------



## Megger1986 (20 Juni 2012)

crystalwater schrieb:


> ich dachte da sofort an eine Internetseite, die ich im Internet fand.


----------



## BenTigger (20 Juni 2012)

Nöö Megger, das ist schon selten, das Internetseiten im Internet gefunden werden.
Ich finde die Internetseiten nur immer auf meinem Computerbildschirm.


----------

